
Wait, the brain is a Bloom filter? - tocomment
https://www.numenta.com/blog/wait-the-brain-is-a-bloom-filter-petrillic.html
======
PaulHoule
It's been known for a long time that the Hippocampus works that way, helping
memory generalize by extracting patterns.

